# New member, Bread Pudding



## Fla Cajun (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, All, I am cooking for 40 on friday and I work, My main meal is Red Beans &Rice, with Sausage, and for dessert I want to serve a Bread pudding, Can I prepare the bread and Sauce prior? If So what should I not do?
Thanks


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 26, 2007)

Depends on the type of bread pudding that you are making. 
As for your menu and bearing in mind that you work and time seems to factor into this, would it be terribly wrong to make a swirled spice marble cake with a light frosting for dessert?
I often make my bread puddings with cubed pound cake or left over quick breads like banana. 
Are you serving bread with your red beans & rice? Like biscuits or cornbread? 
This has made me hungry!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2007)

I suggest cubing the bread and making the sauce ahead of time.  Those are two of the most time consuming parts of making bread pudding.  Just put the bread in sealed plastic bags and store the sauce in the refrigerator.  Then moisten the bread with whatever liquid your recipe calls for quite a while before you will serve the pudding.  Proceed as the recipe directs in time for the pudding to be served for dessert.  You should be okay.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. I love bread pudding, let us know how it turned out.


----------

